# Nanny state?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

San Luis Pass to be closed?

http://abc13.com/swimming-fishing-to-be-banned-at-san-luis-pass/2286609/

Signs in English and Spanish all over the place, but people not in the know still go in and drown. I used to fish there in the past and have seen some crazy stuff. I saw a new mother with a baby on her back standing on the edge of the drop off fishing once. All this to cast 10 yards further than standing on the sand.

Thoughts?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sublime said:


> San Luis Pass to be closed?
> 
> http://abc13.com/swimming-fishing-to-be-banned-at-san-luis-pass/2286609/
> 
> ...


It's really sad to think of how many families lose loved ones every year due to SLP accidents. I'm not opposed to the proposed no water entry zone.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

"authorities believe the pair was pulled under by a rip current" Maybe they should let people swim but they need signs explaining rip currents and how to swim out without panicking. They don't pull you under they pull you out. Unfortunately people freak out when they get any distance away from shore and start panicked flailing and eventually drown. Maybe mandate a PFD if going over knee deep for adults and 100% for any kid, but I don't like to see blanket bans on water. Not familiar with this spot but people raft the New River Gorge every day, and I'm guessing it's more dangerous. Just my opinion.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Put a big sign up- _

SLP: Deadliest Pass in Texas_

List the names of those that have drowned and leave room for a Running Tally. 
That List would go back a very long ways.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Sublime said:


> San Luis Pass to be closed?
> 
> http://abc13.com/swimming-fishing-to-be-banned-at-san-luis-pass/2286609/
> 
> ...


change the signs to read "Gene Pool Cleaner"


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

A young man that went to my high school died when he got stuck in a rip current on senior skip day... it was terrible and he had a bright future. Shortly after many of our beach access points got the following signs: 









That was 1998. This year (to date) 1 person has died in my county as a result of rip currents (or rather the panic of the person stuck in a rip current).

Here is an interesting link, 40 deaths thus far in 2017:
http://www.ripcurrents.noaa.gov/fatalities.shtml


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Seven in Texas surf this year. One is too many but that is a relatively small number of beach visitors. I would not encourage anyone that is not a good swimmer to venture in the surf near San Luis or Cavallo gulf passes.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't been there in a while. There are signs on the bridge warning of dangerous currents. In the past, the signs even said how many people have died there. More and more people are packing the coast with fewer and fewer beach access spots, so it's inevitable that drownings there have increased.


----------

